# I feared



## talespin (Dec 24, 2009)

I feared being alone
until I learned to like
myself.


I feared failure
until I realized that I only
fail when I don't try.


I feared success
until I realized
that I had to try
in order to be happy
with myself.


I feared people's opinions
until I learned that
people would have opinions
about me anyway.


I feared rejection
until I learned to
have faith in myself.


I feared pain
until I learned that
it's necessary
for growth.


I feared the truth
until I saw the
ugliness in lies.


I feared life
until I experienced
its beauty.


I feared death
until I realized that it's
not an end, but a beginning.


I feared my destiny,
until I realized that
I had the power to change
my life.


I feared hate
until I saw that it
was nothing more than
ignorance.


I feared love
until it touched my heart,
making the darkness fade
into endless sunny days.


I feared ridicule
until I learned how
to laugh at myself.


I feared growing old
until I realized that
I gained wisdom every day.


I feared the future
until I realized that
life just kept getting
better.


I feared the past
until I realized that
it could no longer hurt me.


I feared the dark
until I saw the beauty
of the starlight.


I feared the light
until I learned that the
truth would give me
strength.



I feared change,
until I saw that
even the most beautiful butterfly
had to undergo a metamorphosis
before it could fly.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Indeed, truer words have never been spoken.  

Blessed be!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

whoa nice


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

very good - that's a printable. thanks.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

very well said, sounds like you got the light to see things clearly :clap


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm saving this. so inspirational.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Love this.

Thank you


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

A beautiful poem! :yes:yes


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG, wonderful. Absolutely wonderful. :clap :clap


----------

